# 1st chick



## hallie9 (Oct 4, 2013)

What do I do now?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Let momma do her thing and leave them be  , momma knows what to do.


----------



## hallie9 (Oct 4, 2013)

My coops are high off the ground, do u need to move them down


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

hallie9 said:


> My coops are high off the ground, do u need to move them down


Does she have more eggs to hatch? I had a hen recently that left 5 good eggs in the nest to take care of the first chick to hatch that had fallen out of the nest to the coop floor. I felt like if her nest would have been close to the ground, she could have gotten the chick back in the nest and sat on the eggs. I usually take the chicks from them and put them in the brooder.
Good luck!


----------



## hallie9 (Oct 4, 2013)

She hatched 4 so far & left 2 eggs in the nest to take care of the 4 chicks, so we moved the nest along with the other 2 eggs lower & she went back to sit on them as well as the 4 chicks.


----------



## hallie9 (Oct 4, 2013)

New pictures of the 1 hatch


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

Love it! Congratulations!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats! That's awesome! We've got 12 days until our first hatch!!! & it's shipped eggs, so I'm REALLY nervous! We'll see what happens!!!


----------

